# أجتماع شباب ناجح .... (أفكار...فقرات...متكلمين)



## Jack sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

أنا قلت أعمل الموضوع ده لأن فعلاً خدمة أجتماع الشباب من أصعب الخدمات اللى خدمتها فى حياتى و ده لأن الشباب الجامعى دايماً  يحب التجديد و الأفكار و المتكلمين خلصوا :w00t:

انا هاحاول أحط بأختصار خبرتى فى أدارة  أجتماع شباب جامعى دامت لمدة خمس سنوات و لا زالت مستمرة

ملاحظات عامة عن أجتماع الشباب : - (الجو العام)
1- أجتماع الشباب لن ينجح أبداً أن لم يتولى شباب الأجتماع أرادتة و هو الحل الوحيد لأبقائة حياً هو أن يشعروا انه جزء منهم

2- الأفتقاد الأفتقاد الأفتقاد قبل الأجتماع .... متبوع بتعارف على لجنة الأفتقاد بعد الأجتماع على أن يراعى ان يكون التعراف جماعى و ليس فردى و محاولة تكوين صداقة مع المخدومين

3- الرحلات و المؤتمرات... ويجب أعطاء البرنامج الترفيهى حقه و زيادة... لان الشباب مفعم بالنشاط و الحيوية و لا يحتمل أكثر من كلمتين فى اليوم اثناء المؤتمر (ده لو قدر يحتمل كلمتين فى اليوم)

4- المسابقات : على أن تكون الجوائز تربط المخدوم بالأجتماع (طلوع رحلة الأجتماع ببلاش مثلاً للمركز الأول و تخفيض للعشرة الأوائل)

5- الروح بين الخدام : خدام اللجان المختلفة لابد من الترابط القوى جدا بينهما و ذلك عن طريق رحلات و ندوات و أيام روحية لخدام الأجتماع 
مدعومة ببرنامج ترفيهى لتسهيل تكوين صداقات


الأجتماع ( ساعتين أسبوعياً يتوقف عليهم خلاص الكثيرين)

كل ما سبق سهلا مقارنة بتوفير مادة تشد الشباب للأجتماع الأسبوعى علماً بأن الأجتماع لو وقع ثلاث مرات متتالية .... يتطلب الموضوع الكثير لأعادة الثقة و أحياء الأجتماع مرة أخرى

أهم الأشياء التى يجب توافرها فى الأجتماع 

1- الصلاة فى بداية الأجتماع : أتقل حاجة على قلبهم و تقريباً الكل بيجى بعديها ... لذلك لجذبهم الى الصلاة يجب أن تكون الصلاة معدة أعداداً جيداً و من يصليها يجب ان يكون حسن الصوت (شماس من خدام الأجتماع مثلاً) و مراعاة اللحن فى الصلاة ( كمثلاً ننتظر قيامة الأموات... أرحمنا يا الله ثم أرحمنا...الخ) بدون تطويل ممل و يجب أن يتخلل الصلاة ترنيمتين و قبل طلبة كل ساعة قطعة من تسبحة مثلاً صغيرة) مع مراعاة عدم التطويل ثلاثة مزامير كفاية جداً

روح الترانيم: لابد من توافر آلتين موسيقيتين على الأقل و من يرنم فى الأجتماع لا بد أن يكون حسن الصوت و مبتهج الوجه و جيد الحركة و لابد ان الترنيمة ان يرنمها اثنين على الاقل ( ولد و بنت مثلا) لان تغير ال tune يجعل الشباب متيقظ

لا بد أن تكون جميع الترانيم باور بوينت ( اللى حيبص فى الملزمة حيفقد الأتصال النظرى مع المرنمين و حينام)

أنتشار خدام الأجتماع فى مختلف أرجاء القاعة على أن يرنموا بحرارة و ذلك لضمان يقظة بقية الأجتماع

الترانيم المفضلة للأجتماع يرنمها الأجتماع و هو واقف (الوقوف أثناء الترانيم مرة واحدة فى الأسبوع حتى لا يفقد معناه و حرارتة بتكرارة الزائد)


الفقرات: (كله يبقى مدعم بباور بوينت)

1- فقرة مكتوب و مكتوب ايضاً .. عبارة عن أيات لو نقراها وحدها تتفهم غلط لكن لو جنبها ايه تانية نفهم ايه المقصود بيها

2- لعبة ذات هدف دينى 

3- أصحاحات مشهورة (  عرض باور بوينت لأهم أصحاحات سفر معين و أسئلة فى الأخر كأسئلة صل عمود الف (رقم الأصحاح) مع عمود (ب) احداث الأصحاح

4- قصة مربوطة بحدث من الكتاب المقدس

5- شخصيات مجهولة ( عن شخصية مجهولة من شخصيات الكتاب المقدس بالنسبة للشباب)

6- نبوات عن المسيح

و الكثير من ال أفكار الجيدة


المتكلمين ( متكلمين أجتماع شباب)
أنا حاكتب أحسن المتكلمين من وجهة نظرى مع أرقامهم 

أبونا بولس جورج 0101868235
أبونا موسى نصرى 0101475590
أبونا يوحنا كميل 0124095763
أبونا أرثانيوس كنيسة أرض النزهة 012341900
أبونا مرقس كنيسة العذراء مدينة نصر 0123020700
أستاذ عادل الفونس : 0105762507
أستاذ أشرف جورج 0124438519
دكتور ملاك 0105131143
أستاذ نبيل ذكى 0123736822
أستاذ صفوت صموئيل 0123188404
استاذ اشرف انور 0123174521
استاذ رفيق انثى 0127203945
أبونا ارميا بولس
يا ريت يا جماعة اللى عندة اى فكرة او متكلم حلو يشاركنا


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جداا
شكرااا
ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكـرآ ليكـ
معلومـآتـ مفيده جدآ
خصـوصآ آنى دـآخلـ فـ خدمه اجتمــآع ثــآنوى جديد

​


----------



## Jack sparrow (24 سبتمبر 2010)

العفو فرانكو و النهيسى

يا ريت اللى عنده أقتراحات و أفكار سواء من خدام أو مخدومين يقولى 

لأنى خلصت كل حاجة عندى و مش لاقى جديد
​


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (24 سبتمبر 2010)

محجوز ...
لـــيــ ع ــــوده ..
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*جميل جدا

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## Ibn al-Malik (3 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل ومفيد ... ربنا يباركك

أنا محتاج مساعدتكم في اقتراح عناوين لمجموعات العمل 

عادة بنقسم الشباب والشابات في الاجتماع لثلاث مجموعات 

لذلك أحتاج أن تكون العناوين مترابطة تدور حول قضية واحدة 

رجاء كل من لديه اقتراح اضافته للفائدة 

الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## catcota (11 يوليو 2012)

وبالنسبة لخدام الصعيد مين هيكون احسن الناس
على فكرة شباب الصعيد ميفرقوش عن بقية الشباب ونفسهم فى حاجات جديدة بس انا نفسي حد يقولى ازاى نجذب الشباب للكنيسة حتى اللى بيقعدوا على القهاوى


----------



## catcota (11 يوليو 2012)

وبالنسبة لخدام الصعيد مين هيكون احسن الناس
على فكرة شباب الصعيد ميفرقوش عن بقية الشباب ونفسهم فى حاجات جديدة بس انا نفسي حد يقولى ازاى نجذب الشباب للكنيسة حتى اللى بيقعدوا على القهاوى


----------



## عاطف نظيم 101 (10 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمه 
انا مبسوط جداً بالأفكار الجميله دى وبقترح ان يكون فى عمل للشباب زى مجله حائطيه او مجله صوتيه بقرات متنوعه زى هل تعلم ..او قصه قصيره ..او معلومه كنسيه طقسيه او عقيديه ..او فقره فكاهيه زى النكت الجيده او مواقف وطرائف فى حياة الاباء 
وبخصوص المتكلمين فى خادم بيجئ عندنا وهو بيحضر الموضوع بتاعه بوربينت وبيكون موضوع شيق اسمه أ / عاطف ت : 01060150152 بس ده عندنا فى سوهاج وشكراً ليكم


----------



## *S.O.G* (6 يونيو 2015)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع واود ان اعلمك انني استفدت منه في الاجتماعات.
إحدى الأفكار التي أستطيع طرحها هي أتمتة مسابقة على الباوربوينت، كمصفوفة ارقام، تتضمن مهام مثل: سؤال وجواب، ترتيلة جماعية او فردية، لعبة حركية خفيفة كمباراة ضغط للفتيان واحد ضد واحد، قوة ملاحظة وصورة، نقاط مجانية يفرحون بها ان نالوها، وهكذا.
بدمج التقانة والاصوات والتفاعل والحركة أظن سنحصل على موضوع يرضي الجميع ويبهجهم، وعندي مبدأ في الاجتماعات هو العمل على الحواس الخمس، اي تفعيلها قدر الامكان، كل حاسة بطريقة تناسبها، مما يدمج الشباب في اللقاء ويلبيهم.


----------

